# Google Maps Street View



## Dave (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm surprised that no one has yet begun a thread on this here. It has spawned all kinds of discussions.

*Are you captured on it? *
My daughter is. That will now forever be her claim to fame.

*Are you one of the people who object to it? And why?*
I can understand if you are the man captured being arrested, or the drunken man being sick outside a pub, but I cannot see a different between someone taking a photograph and this. It isn't against any law to take a photograph and that is all it is - a snapshot. There are cctv cameras taking video of us in London 50 times/day! That is far more sinister.

On the radio, I heard someone who was comforted by seeing their dead grandmother at the window of their old house. It is certainly great for people wishing into move to a new area, or searching for a business, or to find your hotel in a foreign country. I think it is an excellent tool.

I can understand if you can actually see inside someones house, or understand the concern of woman hiding from her abusive husband in a refuge, but you only need to ask and the image is removed by google.

*Have you seen any of the funny and unusual things?*
Such as those people on Tottenham Court Road, London all dressed as C3P0!

Or the builders on their break standing watching the photo shoot for some modeling magazine.

You can even see some of the other camera cars captured by each other.

In fact, so many people were finding odd things, maybe you were one of those taken in by the viral email April's Fool joke of the photoshopped cows on Westminster Bridge in London?


----------



## UltraCulture (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not caught but my car is, that's about it.

It doesn't bother me in the slightest, unlike adulteress husbands.

I've seen a picture of some bloke a little worse for wear outside a bar somewhere, bent over staring at the contents of his stomach.

I saw yesterday that the camera car had pictured a police car following it down a bus lane, tut tut.


----------



## Harpo (May 5, 2022)




----------



## HareBrain (May 5, 2022)

My mum's car is still parked outside her house on Street View, even though she died in 2016. I find it quite comforting to visit occasionally and I'll miss it when it's updated.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 5, 2022)

My mum is on it, mowing the lawn (which shows how old it is, there's no lawn there now). 

My cat was on it for a while, sitting in the upstairs window of my house. 



Dave said:


> On the radio, I heard someone who was comforted by seeing their dead grandmother at the window of their old house.



I did just the other day go searching for my sister's hairdresser shop that she ran, hoping she might have been caught on there so I could see her doing her thing at work, but it's too far away from the road unfortunately.


----------



## Elckerlyc (May 5, 2022)

How often are these views updated? The current one of my house is dated March 2021. And I can confirm this, because it shows my new car (well, new to me) and also the bench in my front garden which I thrashed last year April or May because it threatened to collapse under its own rotten weight. 
But only weeks ago I saw that car driving down the street again. It might have caught me staring at it from the kitchen window. It's not online yet.


----------



## Danny McG (May 5, 2022)

It still shows a view of my house from 2010


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 6, 2022)

Ours house shot updated last year by the looks. A little sad at that, as the previous one showed me in the front garden, sat by the pond, when I was still healthy. Now the garden looks empty.


----------

